# Cut Crease using Sugarpill



## HMC (Aug 3, 2012)

Just bought some Sugarpill and wanted to have some fun. Hope everyone likes it 


















  	Face:
	    -MAC Face & Body Foundation in C3
	    -MAC Refined Golden Bronzer
	    -MAC Select Cover-Up Concealer in NC20

	Eyes:
	    -MAC Soft Ochre p/p as base
	    -Sugarpill Tako e/s on lid
	    -Sugarpill e/s in Bulletproof and Love + in crease
	    -MAC Extended Play Lash mascara
	    -MAC Pro Black Cream Liner
	    -Katy Perry lashes in Cool Kitty
	    -MAC Charcoal Brown in brows

	Lips:
	    -MAC l/l in Currant and Red Enriched
	    -MAC l/s in Dark Deed (used on outer corners and blended in)

  	Thank you for looking! 
  	HannahXOXO

  	Follow me on my blog!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 3, 2012)

I love it!!!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 3, 2012)

Fierce!


----------



## sereagoso (Aug 8, 2012)

love this !!! my favorite part is the eyeliner ... would love a step by step tutorial on this one


----------



## shaista1985 (Aug 10, 2012)

amazingly artistic!


----------



## summerlove (Aug 10, 2012)

wow, I love this!


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 11, 2012)

Great work! Very edgy!


----------



## HMC (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you so much, Ladies!!


----------



## Misskia27 (Aug 12, 2012)

Pretty!


----------



## JaneHorror (Sep 13, 2012)

Gorgeous work!! I love crease cut looks


----------



## Misskia27 (Sep 14, 2012)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## geeko (Sep 14, 2012)

Loving the eye make up. Great job


----------



## AngieM (Sep 19, 2012)

sereagoso said:


> love this !!! my favorite part is the eyeliner ... would love a step by step tutorial on this one


 I'd love the step by step on this too! What a dramatic look!!


----------



## Beauty911 (Oct 3, 2012)

you need to start a you tube channel so i can follow you


----------



## Shepherdess (Oct 3, 2012)

You've got this Demi Lovato thing going on - HOT!


----------



## Mira111 (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow!!!!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Oct 15, 2012)

So Pretty


----------



## Chelseydeana (Oct 15, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## BombDiggity (Oct 16, 2012)

Great Look!

  	Just Curious what you use to apply your F&B Foundation? ..I normally use my fingers, because it gives me the most even application, but I'd prefer to use a brush or something lol


----------



## caribprincess (Oct 22, 2012)

This look is EVERYTHING


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 5, 2012)

UGHHHH this is amazing!!!! You've got skills woman!!! Lol


----------



## xxluverxx (Jan 2, 2013)

Love the defined bold look.  Please consider starting tutorials on youtube.


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 18, 2013)

ooooooh dramatic! Great job on the liner.


----------



## pics (Feb 24, 2013)

So gorgeous eye shape!


----------



## HMC (Apr 8, 2013)

BombDiggity said:


> Great Look!  Just Curious what you use to apply your F&B Foundation? ..I normally use my fingers, because it gives me the most even application, but I'd prefer to use a brush or something lol


  Wow, sorry it's taken me so long to get back to you! I personally will just use MAC's 190 brush. It's just their flat synthetic foundation brush  and then I'll use the 187 to buff on my powder


----------



## HMC (Apr 8, 2013)

Stephy171 said:


> UGHHHH this is  amazing!!!! You've got skills woman!!! Lol


  Thanks for the encouragement, Girl!


----------



## ZoZo (Apr 8, 2013)

So cute!!


----------



## avalauren (Apr 15, 2013)

Beautiful, I need to try Sugarpill


----------

